# Fire Pass Keep (New 7/12: Looting and Licking Wounds)



## Felix (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Folks. I'm writing character journals for the game I'm playing in, and I figured it wouldn't hurt to post them. The writing is very dry; my character is a low-ranking officer in the army attached to a unit of irregulars, and these are the reports he sends back to his superiors. Its  narrative is a bit odd for me since I'm not telling a story, merely relating facts. I can assure you that the action in the game is every bit as exciting as the recounting of it is not, if you've doubts about the DM's style. Though he is a rat bastard through and through.


The Players


*Guard Leader Porter*, me.
Half-orc Scout 3
Porter hails from the north of Firewatch where small communities routinely suffer orc raids from the wasteland. He is the product of one of those raids, and resents his father's kind. He responded by growing up admiring the lawful cut-and-dry militocracy of Firewatch, and was able to enlist as a scout. He has been enlisted for 3 years until a quirk of military law required that an officer lead every unit, this one happening to be the group of PCs. Though his comission was perfunctory, he takes it very seriously.​
*Junior Prentice Narcisiss Nemes*
Human Sorcerer 4
Narcisiss hails from the southern city of Ar-Tolor, where he began his career at the Arcane Tower. He was sent north to Fire Pass Keep to apprentice to Warmage William "Bubba" Harlix and assist the miliary in its actions against the orc invasion. He was chosen by Prentice Skeeve to serve his initial term because he was good looking, and Skeeve is a bit of a dandy.​
*Brother Beranon Jones*
Human Cleric of Helm 4
Beranon is one of the few clerics in Firewatch that isn't a cleric of Heironodon, or a cleric of the recently rapidly growing Church of Kossuth. He combines the grooming sense of Ted Kazinsky with the earnest desire to help of a soup kitchen volunteer. He makes sure we keep standing. Full-time job, that.​
*Cedric of the Axe Clan*
Human Fighter 4
Cedric is a member of the Axe Clan Mercenaries who operate out of Fire Pass Keep. Predictably, he has a penchant for axes and introducing enemies to them, although sometimes he does channel the player's previous character, who was both an archer and a dirty rotten scoundrel.​
*Junior Prentice Sethra La Forge*
Tiefling Wizard 3
Sethra is another member of Ar-Tolor's Arcane Tower, apprenticeing in Fire Pass Keep to Bubba. She provides the, "Let's think about this for a second" concience of the party, but keeps to herself much more than her outgoing collegue Narcisiss.​
*Squire Galen of Heironodon*
Human Champion 4
Galen is as heroic as any, and continues to prove this by hurling himself at enemies regardless of danger. He has since become close friends with Beranon, what with all the dying. He insists he will eventually come out the other side of a battle vertical one of these days.​

NEXT: WHY WE FIGHT


----------



## Felix (Jul 12, 2007)

Campaign Exposition


The Fire Pass Campaign begins at Fire Pass Keep, in the North Eastern corner of the continent. This Campaign takes place 200 years after the Emperors Disappearance. The Empire has devolved into individual city states. Marauding Imperial Generals still are slowly being stamped out but some still command strong forces. The Sidhe have slowly opened the forest of Sidhel, along with the Sihde capitol city to restricted travel by the outside races. The Northern Wastes are still lawless, but there is a new force of Orcs becoming prominent in the north.

The rumors speak of War Orcs leading elite Orc Raiding parties, but these rumors are quckly dismissed by the southern commanders.

The borders of the Principalities of Galantri are still closed to travelers.

The Dwarves of clan Zarum have reopened their halls and dwarven steel flows into the land.

The campaign begins in the first week of the 7th month of the year 2701, during the hottest summer that Fire Pass Keep has experienced in years.

The hamlet of Barrowdale has reported trouble with wolf attacks against the outlying farms. The Captain of the Guard in Barrowdale reports that the local Guard Squads have been unable to track and hunt the wolves.

The Keep has also been out of contact with the village Flicker on the North side of Fire Pass, for nearly a month. None of the Guard Scouts Sent north have returned and the Guard Commander has become concerned.


------

Up To Speed


Since the disturbances at Barrowdale have been investigated, terrible events have begun. The reason for Flicker's silence has arrived: a host of orcs descended upon the Flameforge Bridge, a wide causeway spanning the canyon at the heart of the Fire Pass. No ordinary orc rabble, this army is commanded by cruel, powerful creatures that whip the savage fury of the orcs into a disciplined weapon: the War Orcs. The smallest of them towering 8 feet tall, wielding enormous axes and cruel bladed gauntlets, they are the lieutenants and captains of the invasion force, serving some unknown commander.

It seems that the South as well is threatened; the conflict at Barrowdale with wargs, dire wolves, and a pack of wolves led to the discovery of an underground complex defended by goblins and hobgoblins, provisioned by some unknown supply line. Unable to uncover all of the complex's mysteries, the party returned to Fire Pass Keep in need of succor and reinforcements.

The wizards of Fire Pass Keep were able to divine that the complex held an ancient portal, and in the deeper halls of the complex waited creatures more terrible than goblins. The enemy, it seemed, had a route to Firewatch's undefended interior. Unable to spare many because of the terrible attrition suffered on the Flameforge bridge, the party was assigned to escort Prentice 4th Class Skeeve, a dandy wizard accustomed to having his _Unseen Servants_ fluff his satin pillows, to the portal site; the complex must be emptied of the enemy and the portal destroyed.


-------


As we join the action, our heroes take leave of Barrowdale and begin the overland route through the Firewatch countryside to the portal complex.


NEXT: PEDANTIC MILITARY REPORTS


----------



## Felix (Jul 12, 2007)

Fire Watch National Defense Force
Combat Engagement Consequence Account​


Commanding Officer: PORTER, GUARD LEADER
Company: BARROWDALE 8th IRREGULARS, INDEPENDANT

Date: Tharday, 17th of Grune
Time: Afternoon Watch
Location: 15 miles S-SE of Barrowdale
Description:
At approximately halfway through the Afternoon Watch, smoky haze was seen on the horizon and a scouting party investigated. Found were the ruins of a small farming village of fifteen (15) families. None were found alive. The corpses had been piled and burnt, though likely that was a result of fire having been set to the crops. Arrows were found in many of the dead, and the skill of the marksmanship was impressive: most bodies only had one (1) mortal arrow wound. As the company’s objective was time-sensitive, a report was not dispatched to Barrowdale. It is this officer’s opinion that a dedicated means of communication with headquarters provided to the scouting elements of the Defense Force would greatly increase scouting effectiveness.



Date: Tharday, 17th of Grune
Time: First Watch
Location: 23 miles S-SE of Barrowdale
Description:
Having traveled from the ruined village without further incident, camp was pitched under the crest of a hill not far from the road. *Prentice Wizard 4th Class Skeeve* made trouble about keeping a cold camp in the area of activity of enemy insurgence: the brazier raised a column of smoke easily visible in the clear twilight before it was extinguished. It is this officer’s opinion that camp discipline and security is compromised without a clear and obeyed chain of command between the Defense Force and the representatives of the Ar-Tolor Tower Arcane. 

Midway through the First Watch shortly after moon-set, *Squire Galen* roused the camp to prepare for engagement: two (2) squads of goblins (five [5] each), two (2) hobgoblin sergeants and two (2) wolves. They arrayed themselves in an East-West pincer movement on our camp. The goblins charged and were easily dispatched. The hobgoblins inflicted serious injury before being neutralized, though one (1) sergeant-and-wolf team escaped. The wolves acted in a manner not dissimilar from that of our K-9 scouting teams. It is this officer’s opinion that a company similar in composition to this was responsible for the day’s earlier burned village, and also that it is likely that the enemy has dispatched multiple two-squad teams to damage Fire Watch’s internal supply lines.


----------



## Felix (Jul 12, 2007)

Fire Watch National Defense Force
Combat Engagement Consequence Account​


Commanding Officer: PORTER, GUARD LEADER
Company: BARROWDALE 8th IRREGULARS, INDEPENDENT

Date: Fyrday, 19th of Grune
Time: Second Dog Watch
Location: Portal Complex, 77 miles S-SE of Barrowdale
Description:
Approaching the site of the portal complex, insurgent troops were spotted surrounding the entrance. This company included five (5) fully grown Wyverns, five (5) orc wyvern riders, five (5) orc wyvern archers, sundry orc infantry and one (1) magic-user bearing the holy symbol and accoutrements of the god Kossuth. Shortly after beginning preparations for assault, the five (5) wyverns, burdened with two (2) riders each ascended and flew due South. It is this officer’s opinion that they were headed towards Ar-Tolor, or enemy units in the vicinity of Ar-Tolor. The encampment was then subdued. 

Having gained entry to the outer Portal Complex, stiff resistance was encountered and overcome with the loss only of disposable magical item support. It is this officer’s opinion that it is significant that two heavily armed priests of Kossuth fought with the enemy. 

Brass rubbings of the Elven door were taken for examination by the Ar-Tolor Tower Arcane. 

The environment upon breaching the door to the inner complex was laid out thus: a stone bridge approximately one hundred and thirty (130) feet long and fifteen (15) feet wide spanned a two hundred and fifty (250) foot descent into a river of lava. A glowing-hot door stood at the opposite end of the bridge. A landing in front of either door provided some marshaling room. A stairway from the middle of the bridge led to a platform on the lava used for the storage of goods. 

The initial defense of the bridge was removed. We secured our landing. The opposite doors opened and eight (8) half-plate armored orcs accompanied by one (1) priest of Kossuth and one (1) lieutenant. It is worth noting that the temperature in the cavern made wearing metal armor hazardous to our health. The enemy seemed un-phased. These forces were dispatched without loss of life, however we were left crippled. 

Immediately after the last orc was felled, the opposite doors opened to sixteen (16) crossbow-bearing orcs and three enormous orcs, the smallest seven and one half (7 ½) feet tall, the largest reaching nine (9) feet. All were clad in full plate. The largest had a hawk insignia embossed on the cuirass, a sketch of which is included. They offered combat-by-champion as an alternative to what would amount to execution. *Squire Galen* accepted and was promptly slain by the smallest of the three. 

As *Squire Galen* fell to the ground, the largest brushed his champion off the bridge and into the lava below with a swing of his axe. He said his name was "*Cassith*"; he had heard of Fire Watch agents acting in unorthodox manner with regard to the Warg and wolves of last month; he would consider an alliance were we to prove our identity. *Brother Beranon* proved his identity as a Helmite. "*Cassith*" responded by revealing a Helmite symbol and restoring *Squire Galen* to life. "*Cassith*" proposed his assistance in closing the gate in return for supply of an unspecified nature. *Junior Prentice La Forge* rendered her spell tome. *Junior Prentice Nemes* offered his services as liaison to "*Cassith*’s" allegedly renegade orc force. "*Cassith*' advised that one item in particular was the objective of this invasion: the Orb of Control. No further information on that subject was rendered. "*Cassith*" advised that the main body of the orc invasion army was moving south from Flicker soon. "*Cassith*" then removed his and his men’s presence from the lava chamber and through the portal. It is this officer’s opinion that a power struggle exists within the invading orc army and "*Cassith*" wishes our help to eliminate his rivals before continuing with the invasion’s primary objective.

It is this officer’s duty to remand for Courts-martial:

*Bob, Guardsman 2nd Class*
Offense: Pusillanimous conduct in the presence of the enemy.
Upon the second contingent of orcs’ entrance to the lava chamber Guardsman Bob dropped his weapon and fled.​
*Bill, Guardsman 2nd Class*
Offense: Pusillanimous conduct in the presence of the enemy.
Upon the second contingent of orcs’ entrance to the lava chamber Guardsman Bill dropped his weapon and fled.​


NEXT: LOOTING AND LICKING WOUNDS


----------



## Felix (Jul 12, 2007)

Fire Watch National Defense Force
Combat Engagement Consequence Account​

Commanding Officer: PORTER, GUARD LEADER
Company: BARROWDALE 8th IRREGULARS, INDEPENDENT

Date: Fyrday, 19th of Grune
Time: Second Dog Watch
Location: Portal Complex, 77 miles S-SE of Barrowdale
Description: 
The Orc company retired to the other side of the bridge and closed the doors leading into the Eastern side of the complex. The storage platform was searched. Fifty stone and wood fire-resistant crates held an inventory of weapons and armor. The itemized inventory is attached. One half of an hour passed before the Eastern doors opened. Out of the doors came 5 civilians and one guardsman, all of whom looked like released prisoners. The guardsman was ordered to wait at the foot of the stairs with the refugees. It is this officer’s opinion that these individuals were the enemy who disguised themselves to infiltrate Firewatch. This suspicion will be laid out presently. 

The complex contained a barracks, a mess hall, a forge, three supply rooms, two large bedroom/offices, and a portal room. The larger bedroom/office was peculiar: upon entry, the room appeared small, clean and absent any small items. The double doors were closed while remaining inside the room, allowing the runes on the floor in front of the door to become unbroken. When the doors were fully closed, a much larger room appeared. The desk was covered with intelligence, which is included. [sblock]Commander Cassith

Take command of raiding forces currently stationed within the Southern Flanking Fortifications. Raid South into human lands and infiltrate human city of Ar-Tolor. Within human magic tower recover the Orb of Control. Once recovered, meet with agents in West for further orders.

Thorash[/sblock]An altar to Helm stood in the rear of the room. *Prentice 4th class Skeeve* began and successfully completed the closing of the portal. *Junior Prentice Nemes* re-entered the complex through the portal before *Prentice 4th class Skeeve* passed through and finished the closing from the opposite side. *Cedric, Axe Mercenary* followed *Prentice 4th class Skeeve’s* instructions and destroyed a large gem associated with the portal, making the closing permanent. 

Due to the health requirements of the members of the 8th Irregulars, and the transportation requirements of the munitions, I left the company to find transportation. At the bottom of the stairs leading to the surface, no refugees were waiting. Upon careful study of the tracks, it was clear that the 6 individuals did not pause for any amount of time. After reaching the surface, none of the horses left teathered remained. There was no evidence of an orc presence to explain this. I made my way on foot to the nearest settlement, nearly 2 days north. Near the beginning of the middle watch on Enday the 20th of Grune, North of the portal complex, the bodies of *Bill, Guardsman 2nd class* and *Bob, Guardsman 2nd class* lay on the side of the road. There was a stab wound in the center of each back, and a slashing would across each throat. It is the opinion of this officer that these wounds suggest two possibilities: the guardsmen were taken unawares, or the guardsmen believed that their murderers were allies. 



Date: Misnimday, 22nd of Grune
Time: Forenoon Watch
Location: Villiage, 32 miles N-NW of Portal Complex.
Description: 
The first settlement found north of the portal complex was burnt and destroyed in a manner similar to the village crossed on the 17th of Grune, noted in the CECA of that date. Several burnt corpses were found near a pyre. There was evidence that either a body was burnt in effigy or a body was burned alive. This officer was able to recover a wagon and four horses from the ruins.



Date: Philweday, 24th of Grune
Time: Afternoon Watch
Location: Portal Complex, 77 miles S-SE of Barrowdale
Description: 
This officer returned to the Portal Complex with the horses and a wagon shortly after noon. The company soon departed for Barrowdale to report to *Captain of the Guard Gandle.*



Date: Tharday, 27th of Grune
Time: Forenoon Watch
Location: Barrowdale
Description: 
Upon arriving at the outskirts of Barrowdale, the company was met with confusion by *Guardsman Williak*. He expressed confusion at our arrival and asked if we had circled around Barrowdale to approach from the South. He then told us that we had arrived four days before, reported to *Captain Gandle*, and set off North the next day. The town is now governed by the head priest of the Church of Kossuth, instead of following the regulations upon the absence of a Captain of the Guard to transfer authority to the next senior officer, in this case *Guard Captain Kurtz*. Fearing ambush in town by the Church of Kossuth and a desire to deliver this report expediently, we continued North to Fire Pass Keep with all possible haste.



Date: Misnimday, 2nd of Kimmel
Time: First night watch
Location: Fire Pass Keep
Description: 
The journey from Barrowdale to Fire Pass Keep was uneventful with the exception of the conspicuous occurrence of sacrifices and obeisance to Kossuth. *Brother Beranon*, a cleric of Helm, was looked at with disgust and contempt by peasants. This is the same church whose presence at the Portal Site suggests a strong alliance, if not leadership, with the orc horde. This officer believes that the clergy of the Church of Kossuth is attempting to turn the peasantry against the traditional churches of Firewatch and ingratiate itself with the National Defense Force in order to betray it.



Defense of Officer’s Accusations: 


Fact: 6 individuals, apparently prisoners, walked out of the Eastern complex in the portal site shortly after the confrontation with Cassith.

Fact: There was the same number of individuals in that group as there are in the 8th Irregulars.

Fact: The Eastern complex had no facilities for detaining prisoners, nor showed evidence of converting facilities to detain prisoners.

Fact: The alleged guardsman ignored a direct order to stay within the complex. Evidence shows that the group proceeded directly to the surface.

Fact: Our tethered horses went missing.

Fact: *Bill, Guardsman 2nd Class* and *Bob, Guardsman 2nd Class* were murdered by stealth or betrayal.

Fact: *Guardsman Williak* of Barrowdale testified that the 8th Irregulars arrived at Barrowdale 5 days previous. This is consistent with the amount of time it would have taken 6 people on horseback to travel from the Portal Site to Barrowdale were they to have departed at the time the 6 individuals did so.

Fact: *Captain of the Guard Gandle* quickly mustered his troops and set off North. He is the only person with the authority to order circumvention of procedure and leave a priest of Kossuth in command of Barrowdale.

It is this officer’s opinion these facts suggest that 6 insurgents, highly skilled at disguise and covert operations, have infiltrated Firewatch. Assuming the semblance of the 8th Irregulars, these operatives gained private audience with the *Captain of the Guard Gandle* and assassinated him. They then removed the cavalry stationed at Barrowdale North while leaving Barrowdale under the command of their ally, the priest of Kossuth. It is this officer’s opinion that the security of the Captains of the Guard is compromised, and that the cavalry of Barrowdale now represents a liability on the battlefield as it is commanded by an agent of the enemy.




Commanding Officer:  JUNIOR PRENTICE NEMES
PORTER, GUARD LEADER, XO, REPORTING
Company:  BARROWDALE 8th IRREGULARS, INDEPENDENT, AKA, "NEMES’ HAPHAZARDS"

Date: Imslapday, 3rd of Kimmel
Time: Morning Watch
Location: Fire Pass Keep
Description:
This officer was approached by *Junior Prentice Nemes* and presented orders from *Guard Captain Fimm* seconding this officer to *Junior Prentice Nemes’* command. The remainder of the 8th Irregulars was gathered, as well as supporting mercenaries from the Axe Clan. The assignment was two-fold: eliminate wolf-mounted goblin cavalry harrying the flanks of the National Defense Force in the Fire Pass; assassinate 5 orcish shamans supporting the assault against the front-lines of the National Defense Force in the Fire Pass. By the First Dog Watch we neared the command tents of the National Defense Force. *Guard Captain Oprim* indicated that our support for the current battle would be appreciated. Nemes’ Haphazards, as he so named us, arrayed ourselves slightly West of the center of the lines and engaged the enemy. The result of the evening’s actions was an early withdrawal of orc forces, and the slaying of two War Orcs and countless orc infantry.



NEXT: 5 ORC SHAMANS HAVE AN APPOINTMENT


----------



## Cyronax (Nov 26, 2007)

From a glance and skim, it sounds like you might need bard and his loyal cohort orc warrior. To me that sounds reasonable. Too bad you didn't write that into your story.


----------



## Felix (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, Porter definitely will not be a bard. Can't carry a tune in a large tin bowl with an attached handle.

Oh, I should mention that this campaign is currently on hiatus until some of the players finish up with the whole, "My wife just gave birth to twins and I have to get up 5 times a night" business. Excuses, excuses.


----------

